# Pinarello internal cable routing...



## indyducati (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello folks,

I purchased a Pinarello Stelvio frame a couple of months ago. I'm building it slowly as I acquire parts.

I'm curious what the rear brake cable will look like as it enters the frame.
Would anyone be willing to post of photo of the cable entering the frame ?

I suspect that cable will be difficult to route through the frame, since there is no existing cable to use as a 'fishing line'.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The internal routing can happen three ways. You first need to determine which routing you have.

1. There is a tube the entire length so all you do is insert the housing all the way through
2. There are stops a cm or so inside the hole where the housing stops...the brake cable is unprotected inside the tube- this is the most common method and the most difficult to run a cable
3. There aren't stops inside and a cable housing runs the entire length inside( but no tube inside the frame)

It will take some time with option 2 but it's isn't impossible


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Grumpy old mechanic's trick if your frame is open on the inside: take a brake cable and put a slight bend in it about 2cm from the end. Fish for the hole in the outlet hole. Run housing over the cable and voila! your brake housing is now run thru your TT

Next time you go to change out your housing, run the new brake cable backwards thru the housing BEFORE you remove it. DAMHIK that you have to run it backwards before you pull the housing and how much cussing ensues if/when you forget that.

M


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

MShaw said:


> Grumpy old mechanic's trick if your frame is open on the inside: take a brake cable and put a slight bend in it about 2cm from the end. Fish for the hole in the outlet hole. Run housing over the cable and voila! your brake housing is now run thru your TT
> 
> Next time you go to change out your housing, run the new brake cable backwards thru the housing BEFORE you remove it. DAMHIK that you have to run it backwards before you pull the housing and how much cussing ensues if/when you forget that.
> 
> M


Good advice. I spent two stressful hours trying to thread a cable housing through my Tommasini's top tube. Several expletives were used and on several occasions I threatened to end the life of the frame.


----------



## indyducati (Nov 10, 2010)

I think I'll stop by a welding shop and buy a piece of 'tig' rod. It's the filler metal used during welding. It's long, thin, fairly stiff and bendable. It might make finding the holes a bit easier.


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

My "89 Pinarello Montello has a internal tube to guide the cable so threading a new cable through the top tube was a piece of cake.


----------



## indyducati (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeller,

That's great news ! 
I hope I find a tube guide as well.
Life got in the way of this build.
I haven't had time to investigate this cable routing. 

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

Let us know how it works out....
Here some pics of my cables entering and exiting.

View attachment 233307


View attachment 233308


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

My '91 Tommasini is a pain to re-cable. Housing and cable both go through the top tube, but there is no internal tube. It also likes to rattle inside the tube on bumps if I don't have the cable pulled tight. 

I've gotten pretty good at the fishing contest, but I make sure the door is closed to my shop to not be seen doing any of the necessary arial acrobatics to get the cable to poke through at just the right angle. When I got my '90 Rossin, I was happy to see there is a internal tube guide, making it a 10 second exercise not requiring any acrobatics. No rattle either. 

brewster


----------



## indyducati (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeller,

Thanks for the photos. That certainly looks like tubing exiting the frame. My frame doesn't look like that. Mine's more like a flared opening in the top tube with a small hole under the flare. I'll try and get a photo for comparison. 

Thanks for all of your interest.

Steve


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm Always interested when the thread title contains the name "PINARELLO":


----------

